# Mir fehlen ein paar 32 bit libs

## minimike

Hi

Ab und an fehlen mir 32 bit libs unter gentoo. Hier mal ein Bespiel mit Google Chrome. Kann man die irgendwie stressfrei beziehen? Ich habe schon zwei mal Pakete aus Debian Lenny 32 bit geplündert. Ist aber auf Dauer uncool.

```
bitch Desktop # ldd /opt/google/chrome/chrome

   linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xf7fa1000)

   libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0xf7c12000)

   libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0xf7b90000)

   libatk-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libatk-1.0.so.0 (0xf7b75000)

   libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 (0xf7b5d000)

   libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 (0xf7b52000)

   libpango-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libpango-1.0.so.0 (0xf7b17000)

   libcairo.so.2 => /usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2 (0xf7aa6000)

   libgobject-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libgobject-2.0.so.0 (0xf7a6b000)

   libgmodule-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libgmodule-2.0.so.0 (0xf7a67000)

   libdl.so.2 => /lib32/libdl.so.2 (0xf7a62000)

   libglib-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0xf79a5000)

   libgthread-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libgthread-2.0.so.0 (0xf79a0000)

   librt.so.1 => /lib32/librt.so.1 (0xf7997000)

   libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libX11.so.6 (0xf78ab000)

   libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libXrender.so.1 (0xf78a2000)

   libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXext.so.6 (0xf7892000)

   libnss3.so.1d => not found

   libnssutil3.so.1d => not found

   libsmime3.so.1d => not found

   libssl3.so.1d => not found

   libplds4.so.0d => not found

   libplc4.so.0d => not found

   libnspr4.so.0d => not found

   libpthread.so.0 => /lib32/libpthread.so.0 (0xf7878000)

   libm.so.6 => /lib32/libm.so.6 (0xf7851000)

   libfontconfig.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libfontconfig.so.1 (0xf7826000)

   libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libfreetype.so.6 (0xf77a6000)

   libgconf-2.so.4 => not found

   libasound.so.2 => /usr/lib32/libasound.so.2 (0xf76f6000)

   libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/32/libstdc++.so.6 (0xf7606000)

   libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib32/libgcc_s.so.1 (0xf75f7000)

   libc.so.6 => /lib32/libc.so.6 (0xf748a000)

   libXcomposite.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libXcomposite.so.1 (0xf7486000)

   libXdamage.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libXdamage.so.1 (0xf7482000)

   libXfixes.so.3 => /usr/lib32/libXfixes.so.3 (0xf747c000)

   libXinerama.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libXinerama.so.1 (0xf7477000)

   libXi.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXi.so.6 (0xf746e000)

   libXrandr.so.2 => /usr/lib32/libXrandr.so.2 (0xf7467000)

   libXcursor.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libXcursor.so.1 (0xf745d000)

   libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 (0xf742f000)

   libz.so.1 => /lib32/libz.so.1 (0xf741b000)

   libpng12.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libpng12.so.0 (0xf73f7000)

   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xf7fa2000)

   libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXau.so.6 (0xf73f3000)

   libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXdmcp.so.6 (0xf73ed000)

   libexpat.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libexpat.so.1 (0xf73cc000)

bitch Desktop # 

```

----------

## firefly

öhm wiso installierst du nicht die 64bit Fassung?

----------

## minimike

Weil es die anscheinend nicht gibt. Ich brauch zu Testzwecken einen Webkitbrowser. Aber da ich KDE wie Schäuble liebe, kommt mir das nicht auf den Rechner

----------

## firefly

 *minimike wrote:*   

> Weil es die anscheinend nicht gibt. Ich brauch zu Testzwecken einen Webkitbrowser. Aber da ich KDE wie Schäuble liebe, kommt mir das nicht auf den Rechner

 

öhm hier finde ich auch ein 64bit dep baket von google chrome: http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel (Dev channel (for 64 bit systems):  google-chrome-unstable_current_amd64.deb)

----------

## minimike

ja und das ist trotzdem 32 bit  :Wink:  Die haben es nur für AMD64 paketiert jedoch nicht kompiliert. Mal sehen ich zieh gerade den Code. Allerdings wäre mir Iron lieber, aber google rückt anscheinend den Code schneller raus  :Sad: 

----------

## vlooe

@minimike:

schau dir mal das overlay hier an

http://wiki.github.com/sjnewbury/multilib-overlay

aber vorsicht, das ist sehr experimentel und wird so NIE in den Portage tree aufgenommen.

----------

## furanku

 *minimike wrote:*   

> Ich brauch zu Testzwecken einen Webkitbrowser. Aber da ich KDE wie Schäuble liebe, kommt mir das nicht auf den Rechner

 

Ich will wirklich keinen Flamewar anfangen, und Du kannst mut Deinem Rechner natürlich machen was Du für richtig hälst. Aber diese Begründung gehört zum bizarrsten was ich hier seit langem gelesen habe.   :Shocked: 

Was hat KDE mit Schäuble zu tun? Und ist nicht gerade Google/Chrome datenschutzrechtlich bedenklich? Wenn die Betonung auf WebKit liegt, wäre dann z.B. Arora, Epiphany oder Midori eine naheliegender Wahl? Chrome geht ja nun weit über einen "08/15"-Webkit basierten Browser hinaus.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Warum installierst du nicht die entsprechenden x86 compat libs ?

Oder hast du das schon gemacht (Gibt es für X11 und so auch, einfach mal unter /usr/portage/app-emulation gucken)

CoS24

----------

## fangorn

Wenn mir in der 32bit-compat libraries eine Bibliothek fehlt habe ich die schon in einem separaten 32bit chroot hochgezogen und in die entsprechenden 32bit lib verzeichnisse kopiert. Ist ziemlich viel händischer Aufwand, aber es funktioniert. Und man kann sich die dependency Orgien von Fremdpaketen ersparen.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Mhh, warum dafür ein extra chroot nehmen ?

Man könnte dann doch einfach ein -m32 in den gcc Optionen anfügen (Beim kompilieren der Libs), wenn es keine extra abhängigkeiten gibt müsste es doch funktionieren, oder irre ich mich da ?

CoS24

----------

## vlooe

@Child_of_Sun_24:

Das wird dir nichts bringen, dann hast du zwar eine 32bit lib aber keine 64bit lib mehr.

Und ein paket kann man nicht 2 mal installiert haben.

Das oben genannte Overlay versucht dieses Problem zu umgehen.

----------

